# Backlight resets to 50% when waking up from sleep or inactivity



## TripleK (May 5, 2022)

I am using xf86-intel-video driver and graphics/intel-backlight to control backlight
when the screen turns off due to inactivity or when i wake it back from sleep the backlight resets to 50%

```
$ intel_backlight
Current backlight value: 30% (2250/7500)
$ doas acpiconf -s 3
$ intel_backlight
Current backlight value: 50% (3764/7500)
```


----------



## bsduck (May 5, 2022)

If you're on 13.0 or newer, you can use the new built-in backlight(8) instead of intel-backlight.


----------

